
Several CAPI-Enabled Accelerators for OpenPOWER Servers Revealed - xoa
http://anandtech.com/show/10240/several-capi-accelerators-for-openpower-revealed
======
xoa
Related would be the discussion a few days ago on how Google (with potential
for other hyperscale companies like Facebook) are experimenting with possible
Power9-based [1] systems. While I'll be interested to see how IBM continues to
evolve POWER I think the potential uses for the interconnects (both CAPI and
NVLink), particularly in ML, is in many ways more interesting then what CPUs
themselves bring to the table.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11468446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11468446)

